# Merging Pedals



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Does it make sense to take all your favourite pedals and pop them into one large enclosed mega unit? I saw that massive one by Arcane Analog and it got me thinking. I can't find the pic, but it was a 4-in-1. 

I'm thinking about an 8 to 10 in one.

Is it a faux pas and legal issue to rip apart pedals and re-house them? Probably.

don't tell anyone.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

You quickly get to below:








(which by the way is available for sale, I've been too lazy to post)

ObTopic: I don't think it's a faux pas, I believe there are even companies/people offering such a specific service.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If it results in a more convenient andlighter-weight package, sure. I'll just draw your attention to the possibility of wanting to have a different ordering of pedals. That can be arranged for in a "merger" if one includes some sort of patch panel around back. In the absence of such an arrangement, though, you better be darn sure its a pedal order you can commit to or you'll wind up frustrated.

I'm finishing up a 4-in-1 for myself with a phaser, tremolo, chorus, and delay. Actually, there are only 3 stations. I can have the delay, and the phaser, but I have to choose between tremolo or chorus. I installed some normalized jacks in the back so that I can either insert something between stations 1 & 2 or 2 & 3 or use the jacks to re-order the stations. If I don't plug anything into the jacks, it goes phaser->tremolo/chorus -> delay.

I'm also sticking a buffer and envelope follower at the main input. The envelope follower can be assigned to control the speed on the phaser or the tremolo. Is this "better"? Nah, not really. But I had the chassis left over from 1978, and wanted to finally do something with it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

LexxM3 said:


> You quickly get to below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it would be cool to have my favourite pedals in one unit as opposed to the floor units.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> If it results in a more convenient andlighter-weight package, sure. I'll just draw your attention to the possibility of wanting to have a different ordering of pedals. That can be arranged for in a "merger" if one includes some sort of patch panel around back. In the absence of such an arrangement, though, you better be darn sure its a pedal order you can commit to or you'll wind up frustrated.
> 
> I'm finishing up a 4-in-1 for myself with a phaser, tremolo, chorus, and delay. Actually, there are only 3 stations. I can have the delay, and the phaser, but I have to choose between tremolo or chorus. I installed some normalized jacks in the back so that I can either insert something between stations 1 & 2 or 2 & 3 or use the jacks to re-order the stations. If I don't plug anything into the jacks, it goes phaser->tremolo/chorus -> delay.
> 
> I'm also sticking a buffer and envelope follower at the main input. The envelope follower can be assigned to control the speed on the phaser or the tremolo. Is this "better"? Nah, not really. But I had the chassis left over from 1978, and wanted to finally do something with it.


I'm actually pretty boring and standard when it comes to pedal order.

It would be cool to separate in/out for the modulation, so I could hook it to an amps fx loop.

Your pedal and the one Arcane did would be perfect merged (I think his was mostly dirt and fuzz).


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I actually have another one I have to get back to that is a rack unit with 12 very different "classic" clone distortions, organized into two cascadable sets of 6. Each cluster has a 6-position rotary true-bypass switch. Now that I think of it, I could insert acluster into eachof the two loops in the modulation/delay box.

I have way too much stuff. I just like making it as "proof of concept".


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> I actually have another one I have to get back to that is a rack unit with 12 very different "classic" clone distortions, organized into two cascadable sets of 6. Each cluster has a 6-position rotary true-bypass switch. Now that I think of it, I could insert acluster into eachof the two loops in the modulation/delay box.
> 
> *I have way too much stuff*. I just like making it as "proof of concept".


I picture your house to be pedal/electronics equivalent of my father's - only he collects (hoards) stones and makes jewelry, sadly.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Could be worse. Could be leather hats and doilies.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

adcandour said:


> I picture your house to be pedal/electronics equivalent of my father's - only he collects (hoards) stones and makes jewelry, sadly.


So does my Dad! He also collects Renault 4 wrecks.






Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a build in progress with 6 circuits plus a tuner bypass.

It's purpose built with bass effects.

I've had the idea and the enclosure for a couple of years, but couldn't decide on what circuits to put in there.
A pedal building forum ran a build contest and I tried to get this one done in time but hit some build snags with the enclosure and ran out of time. I've just got some hookup troubleshooting to do and then label it.

I'll save any pics until I get it done, but after seeing some of the contest entries, I don't think I would have fared well anyway. 

This is one of the moderators' submissions. They had a separate competition than the members.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

dodgechargerfan said:


> I have a build in progress with 6 circuits plus a tuner bypass.
> 
> It's purpose built with bass effects.
> 
> ...


Post a pic of yours when u can...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Pete Cornish has been doing it since the 70's.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You can, but what happens when you want to try a different dirt/delay/reverb/chorus and the pedal layout is different than the section of housing you currently use?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> You can, but what happens when you want to try a different dirt/delay/reverb/chorus and the pedal layout is different than the section of housing you currently use?


Pretty much the same thing as a multi-effect. The only difference is that I tend to get rid of multi-effects. There are certain pedals I own that I would never get rid of that would be perfect for a multi.

TBH, I'm think I'm developing some sort of OCD-thing where I don't want to look at the mess of a pedalboard. It's completely unjustified, and I can't pinpoint the true motivation. It started with the moogerfoogers I had. If I liked them more, I would have kept them.

I plan on putting together a pedaltrain Nano or mini (can't remember which one I have), but would really like a 10 pedal multi-stomp thing.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Honestly, I would like to get myself a multi-modulation pedal. They're just so damn expensive. Like...decent guitar expensive. 

For me, dirt pedals may come and go depending on the flavour of the month, but I DO LOVE my modulations. To have one, reasonably size muti-mod pedal that I could program and use a combination of modulations when necessary would be ideal. I can't see using phaser, chorus or flange at the same time but I can certainly see adding reverb or delay to chorus, flange or phaser. Having access to some of the lesser used (for me) modulations such as envelope filters and the like without having to give up more space on the board would be cool too.

Are reverb and delay modulations?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

JBFairthorne said:


> Honestly, I would like to get myself a multi-modulation pedal. They're just so damn expensive. Like...decent guitar expensive.
> 
> For me, dirt pedals may come and go depending on the flavour of the month, but I DO LOVE my modulations. To have one, reasonably size muti-mod pedal that I could program and use a combination of modulations when necessary would be ideal. I can't see using phaser, chorus or flange at the same time but I can certainly see adding reverb or delay to chorus, flange or phaser. Having access to some of the lesser used (for me) modulations such as envelope filters and the like without having to give up more space on the board would be cool too.
> 
> Are reverb and delay modulations?


Well, I'm moving to Barrie today, so you'll soon be able to come over and play 

I have a cool little multi-stomp for you to try that I bought my son - you might like it. I think it's great value at about $180. It's a "multi-stomp", but I can't remember the brand name.

I'm not sure about the reverb delay. I would say that they aren't, since you can have delay without modulation and reverb doesn't really modulate either.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah yeah...I've been listening to that ole yarn for a while now. Seriously though, I'd love to. I'm about 15 minutes outside of Barrie. We could even car pool to Riff Wrath. I'm not a drinker so, you can go to town. Just don't bring a 5w mini stack next time. I'm still waiting to hear the solo for Comfortably Numb.

So far the Strymon Mobius is the most likely candidate...but fak they're expensive.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

JBFairthorne said:


> Yeah yeah...I've been listening to that ole yarn for a while now. Seriously though, I'd love to. I'm about 15 minutes outside of Barrie. We could even car pool to Riff Wrath. I'm not a drinker so, you can go to town. Just don't bring a 5w mini stack next time. I'm still waiting to hear the solo for Comfortably Numb.


The "ole yarn" expression is before my time. 

Riff Raff still makes me nervous (hence, I'm only reading that thread from afar - like a creep). 

Ha, that was a 1 Watter (what was I thinking?). So embarrassing. 

I'll never attempt that solo in public again. Honestly, my stomach is actually getting butterflies just thinking about it.

TBH, I can't remember how to play it any more; thankfully, I sometimes record things I know I'll forget:


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

That was really good. Honestly, I don't know why you worry about Riff Wrath. I'm the guy who should be worried. I always seem to be the one trying to figure out the song on the fly. I'm always the one that seems to choke every time someone looks at me to do a solo. I just figure wtf, it's fun. I know it may not seem like it, but I'm really quite shy and super self-conscious.

Iirc, you seem to think your weakness is the rhythm parts. Mine is definitely solos. Particularly the transitions into and out of. It seems, with solos, by the time I find my groove, it's either done or almost done. Maybe we can help each other out.

Fwiw, at Riff Wrath, just play solos and fills if that's your thing. It's not like the rhythm section is lacking bodies or anything.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I think VFE have made a couple of these mega stomps...


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Post a pic of yours when u can...


Will do. 

I might start a build thread and post what I have so far.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

sulphur said:


> I think VFE have made a couple of these mega stomps...
> 
> View attachment 21328


Um, that's visually "interesting", but functionally a mess. On a scale of 1-10 on usability, I'd give it a 2 at most, and that's only because the stompswitches are staggered. Three layers of switches is counterproductive. The paint job is pleasant for a poster but way too confusing for the eye. The user needs to completely stop thinking about what they're playing in order to visually identify where they need to step.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I wouldnt touch the board sulphur posted with a 10 foot pole. Theres no room between pedals and you will hit the knobs of the first row trying to engage the pedal on the second.

I would just leave them as individual pedals. No hassle, no fuss.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I wish I could find the one from arcane. I'll search more when I'm back home.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Henretta engineering in Minnesota does something similar with their own pedals they build. You can get a number of enclosure sizes and knobs etc. I almost bought one but they are a little pricey.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

The first major problem for me is: if the compressor fails, you have to take the nine other pedals built with the compressor in for repair. Pretty devastating, if you don't have spares. The other issue is, unless it has a patch panel or switching system, you are limited to what you can do with it. I stumble over all sorts of interesting things by mixing things around.

Perhaps one or a few of these may be what you're looking for?










For me, I find having a pedalboard (or 4) allows me the ease of use (all in one) but doesn't paint me in to any corners. I just have to deal with the power and audio cable runs, which can sometimes be a hassle. But once they work, they work.


----------



## flyswatter (Apr 6, 2016)

There's no legal issues unless you're selling other manufacturer's pedals rehoused under your own brand name. Otherwise, you own the pedals. Do what you want with them.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Pete Cornish does such things...... may get pricey though.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

every time i see a cornish board


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

tomsy49 said:


> Henretta engineering in Minnesota does something similar with their own pedals they build. You can get a number of enclosure sizes and knobs etc. I almost bought one but they are a little pricey.
> 
> View attachment 21330
> View attachment 21331
> View attachment 21332


This is more up my alley - less the funky colours.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> Pete Cornish does such things...... may get pricey though.
> View attachment 21337


That's pretty cool. But, ...yeah...probably pretty pricey.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's a three-fer I made a half dozen years back, using a Sunn footswitch chassis I picked up in Montana in 1990. Has a Ross compressor, TS-808, and 400ms digital delay.








And here's another approach to "merging": a modular system. Each chassis holds up to 12 modules, that are patched into clusters, individually bypassable with a toggle, and controlled by CMOS switches and a remote footswitch. Still requires some work.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

adcandour said:


> Does it make sense to take all your favourite pedals and pop them into one large enclosed mega unit? I saw that massive one by Arcane Analog and it got me thinking. I can't find the pic, but it was a 4-in-1.


This one? I made this for Nathan over at Sanford Magnetics. I love the art he provided. It has three classic circuits (OC75 MKII Tone Bender, NKT275 Fuzz Face and an OC44 Rangemaster). I do not mind doing something like this as all three circuits in this box are staples that should be on any fuzz lovers board. That said, for a 10 in 1 it would almost have to be a digital box or multi effects unit otherwise the enclosure would be huge and not practical to move around. The modular idea Mark mentioned would be awesome. I think there was a Kickstarter campaign for something similar a while ago. No idea what happened with that project.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Hmmm. Perhaps it's time to rethink the whole "patch cable" thing. Why not create a connection using some sort of clip/slider/plate. As you slide the pedals together, (the clip could be -, the plate +) you make the connection. No patch cables needed. The only drawback I could see would be, they'd all have to be inline...unless you somehow managed to incorporate a standard jack within the new system.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Sorry for the lack of replies. No Internet until later today.

@Arcane - yes, that's the one. I would love a massive one that is impractical to move. Would it be that much worse than a pedal board?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> Hmmm. Perhaps it's time to rethink the whole "patch cable" thing. Why not create a connection using some sort of clip/slider/plate. As you slide the pedals together, (the clip could be -, the plate +) you make the connection. No patch cables needed. The only drawback I could see would be, they'd all have to be inline...unless you somehow managed to incorporate a standard jack within the new system.


If the chassis is big enough, or if one is not averse to 1/8" jacks, a patch panel along the rear skirt can be installed. Closed-circuit jacks can provide what the analog synth world used to call a "normalized" set of default connections. A->B->C->D->etc. Inserting a plug into the relevant jack can break that default connection and permit a re-ordering or send off-board. A set ofshort patch cables can be used to "mod" what is installed.

In my own project history, I have found a splitter/mixer to be of great utility and a real kick in the creative arse. This will let you combine things that are not part of the big board. So, for instance, chances are pretty good that fancy schmancy delays will not be built in. A person could split the signal up front, send one output to the delay, the other to whatever is on the board, and then blend the clean delay with the other contorted perverted sounds. Sometimes the blending of two different distortions/fuzzes can be interesting. Finally, a splitterlets you send a clean feed to a mixer and another to whatever else you want.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Sorry for the lack of replies. No Internet until later today.
> 
> @Arcane - yes, that's the one. I would love a massive one that is impractical to move. Would it be that much worse than a pedal board?


Yes - you can take pedals off a board, rearrange order as you please, and it's easier to sell X pedal than a giant pedals-in-one-box enclosure 

3 pedals seems to be the max people go for - I suspect there is a reason for that.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Chitmo said:


> Pete Cornish does such things...... may get pricey though.
> View attachment 21337


I was going to say...weren't the 'first' pedal board controllers essentially just this?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Yes - you can take pedals off a board, rearrange order as you please, and it's easier to sell X pedal than a giant pedals-in-one-box enclosure
> 
> 3 pedals seems to be the max people go for - I suspect there is a reason for that.


I was referring to arcane's comment that a large one wouldn't be practical to move around. I don't think a pedal board would be much worse. Also, I don't really move around much anyway. 

I would only install pedals I'd never sell (based on the long history I've had with them) - ad999, reverberator, arcane's range master, vintage rat, MI Audio Megalith, etc.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I was referring to arcane's comment that a large one wouldn't be practical to move around. I don't think a pedal board would be much worse. Also, I don't really move around much anyway.
> 
> I would only install pedals I'd never sell (based on the long history I've had with them) - ad999, reverberator, arcane's range master, vintage rat, MI Audio Megalith, etc.


Never say never . I await your NGD!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Never say never . I await your NGD!


hahaha, trust me. These pedals are the best of the best, imo. Yeah, keep your eye out - I'll be searching out someone to do this within the next few months


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Some nice examples in this thread here: Login


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If you check out some of the stomp box webistes, you will see pedals with 3 or more effects built in quite often.


----------

